# Check Out My New Photo Album!!



## spb137 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm new to php creation and the first thing I did was get a photo album.
Can do some neat things with php.
Here it is.

http://24.37.41.24:8000/phpalbum


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2007)

Posting this ONCE is enough, and this is the forum for you to do so, no other. The other two posts have disappeared, somehow... !


----------



## alan927 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't visit links that are IP addresses, let alone those with a nonstandard port number attached.  That just screams of spam/phishing/malware/spyware/etc.


----------

